
NASA satellite finds crashed Indian Moon lander Vikram - gablusky
https://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/science/nasa-satellite-finds-crashed-indian-moon-lander-vikram/article30145430.ece?homepage=true&fbclid=IwAR2CdURdx6Bz164GmCg-1KWzYVu6VHXYqCxI7f9naco7LcbYwQWceCnmhJY
======
stestagg
[https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/goddard/2019/vikram-
lande...](https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/goddard/2019/vikram-lander-found)

------
mirekrusin
How come "(...) Days after the failed landing, the Indian Space Research
Organization said it had located the lander, but hadn’t been able to establish
communication." but the lander was in pieces spanning several kilometers?

~~~
shakna
India only admitted that the lander crashed a week ago [0]. There seems to be
a lot of political standing riding on these missions.

[0] [https://www.npr.org/2019/11/26/782890646/2-months-after-
fail...](https://www.npr.org/2019/11/26/782890646/2-months-after-failed-moon-
landing-india-admits-its-craft-crashed)

------
astatine
It is amazing what publicly available info can achieve. Some random interested
person had the means, through this data, to apply his skills and come up with
this remarkable find.

------
busymom0
I am looking at the comparison gif NASA shared and having a hard time finding
much different. Shouldn't we expect to see the debris in the after pic? Or is
it too small to notice in this?:

[https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/styles/full_width/p...](https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/styles/full_width/public/thumbnails/image/vikram_impact_blink.gif?itok=UHUTPYkl)

~~~
A_Parr
About 1/3 of the way up from the bottom and slightly to the right, you'll see
a small dark trail and a black dot in the top right of a crater. That seems to
be the largest noticeable piece. That spot is about 2x4 pixels in size, which
is about 1 1/2 by 3 meters compared to the scale in the picture. That's
roughly the size of the craft so it's most likely the main portion of it.

------
kresten
Actually a person found it by carefully examine satellite images.

~~~
amrrs
That person -
[https://twitter.com/Ramanean/status/1201637543394983936?ref_...](https://twitter.com/Ramanean/status/1201637543394983936?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)

~~~
santa_boy
I really hope he publishes how he went about finding it. I'm having difficulty
even after looking at the images.

Any idea how he identified?

